
Surge in chess popularity creates drama, friction among grandmasters - mellosouls
https://www.sportingnews.com/us/other-sports/news/surge-in-chess-popularity-creating-friction-among-grandmasters/zjzp5k5kog911q529rfx5wr7b
======
mellosouls
The current presence on Twitch of young, funny chess masters like the Chess
Brahs and the Botez sisters with top level talents like Nakamura crossing over
with famous xQc-types is maybe the best thing to happen to chess in recent
years to showcase it as something fun loving young people can enjoy, not just
the dusty old men and social incompetents of caricature.

It would be great if it encourages new people to come in from esports and
elsewhere, and bust through the gatekeepers and play this brilliant game.

